# Devcom Black Widow Scanner



## alan brooks (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of a driver for the Black Widow 9636 scanner
Since upgrading to XP it stopped working and there is no drivers available from the now defunct maker or from driverguide.com any suggestions


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

I found it there......

http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/75/75477.htm


----------



## alan brooks (Oct 28, 2004)

*Black Widow Scanner*

NO USE, IT CONNECTS VIA THER SERIAL PORT NOT usb


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

OK.....NO NEED TO SHOUT....  

Have you tried installing this driver set and then going back in and configuring the port for the scanner to serial?


----------



## alan brooks (Oct 28, 2004)

*Scanner*

Sorry didnt realise cap lock was on

will try at weekend


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

This another site:
http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/130/130653.htm

Make sure you read the notes on this one.


----------



## radiofreechris (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chris*

If you still need a driver go to www.driverguide.com that's where I got one.


----------

